# Springtail Infestation



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Springtails have invaded several of my orange isopod cultures (P. scaber). They don't seem to be harming them at all, I just wondered if there was anyway to get rid of them and not the isopods. I would prefer to keep my feeder critter cultures separate, and not have the springtails chowing down all of the isopod food.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The only way I know you can separate the cultures is to start new cultures. Anything to get rid of one will likely harm the other. Good luck.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks, unfortunately, it's the new cultures I just started that have sprintails (culture ingredients: boiled coco-fiber, isopods). Looks like the woodlice may have to put up with their hexapod friends...


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry to hijack, but what are you feeding your cultures? (isopod cultures, not springtail cultures)


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

A blend of ground rice, brewers yeast, spirulina/chlorella, and miner-all. For isopods as well as springtails.


----------

